# Going Camping and hunting



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

In 3 or 4 weeks time im going camping and hunting up the north yorkshire moors, i will be taking one of my dogs and catapults, and may take a fishing rod, 
I will take my camera and hope to take some videos and photos,
do any of you lads do the same, cheers jeff


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

sounds fun! cant wait for some pics !


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Wonderful!! I look forward to seeing your pics! Did you get to see mine??
Have a great time Jeff!!!

Cheers Mate,
Perry


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i do a bit of pond fishing. if no ones about i will shoot my catty ( targets only )looking forward to the pics.

here's a little story of a child hood camping holiday on the yorkshire mors. Up there they have this grass that's like a tussock (little hard lumpy type things) they are about shin high and the game birds hide in them. 
so our dog go's mental and comes up from underneath one of the tussock things with a grouse in her gob shaking it like mad trying to kill it... my old man grabs the dog and gets the bird of her. mother says... its in a state of shock... throw it in the air and it will most probably fly away.... father throws the poor grouse in the air, good and high... the bird fell like a ruddy house brick !














and as soon as the thing hit the deck the bleedin dog had it again !














... she killed it b4 my old man got it off her that time....


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

sounds fun I've done the same in the brecons, I'd strongly suggest you make sure you could repair it in the field, have fun though ill look forward to seeing the pics, oh i will say depending on how hard you thrash yourself or if your really hungry and tired be prepared for your accuratcy to go downhill, counter it by eating plenty and keep practicing as you walk. Besides it's good fun to practice as you go, are you staying static or walking to a different place every night?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I've been doing this for years (Ray Mears is the man) if you want to talk about equipment or anything else, let me know. Have you ever tried hammocks and tarps? and have you got a first aid kit, suitable for these practices ... do you know the laws for public fires? there are specifications, which mean it's legal in a few circumstances.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I've been doing this for years (Ray Mears is the man) if you want to talk about equipment or anything else, let me know. Have you ever tried hammocks and tarps? and have you got a first aid kit, suitable for these practices ... do you know the laws for public fires? there are specifications, which mean it's legal in a few circumstances.


This is my idea of camping, a matress in the back of the car a couple of dogs, catapults and snares, no camp fees, and a gas stove ha ha, love it, jeff


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> I've been doing this for years (Ray Mears is the man) if you want to talk about equipment or anything else, let me know. Have you ever tried hammocks and tarps? and have you got a first aid kit, suitable for these practices ... do you know the laws for public fires? there are specifications, which mean it's legal in a few circumstances.


This is my idea of camping, a matress in the back of the car a couple of dogs, catapults and snares, no camp fees, and a gas stove ha ha, love it, jeff









[/quote]

My kind of camping!

Nico


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That's a nice, familar set-up; but I think you might be, missing out a bit.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Ive done all the camp fires, the way i do it is i have my breakfast in one place dinner in a other, and tea somewere else, then camp for the night, jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hunting when you can I suppose; that sounds nice. The best way to have a good nights sleep out, is to have a good routine.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Just got a new toy to take with me, a air rifle, just in case my hand is still sore, will post a photo of it on thursday, and how i plan to boost its power, ha ha, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i like this thread


----------

